# متجدد..دوره اعداد مهندس مدنى ..م/محمدصلاح ...جامعه الزقازيق ..مصر



## محمود مدكور (5 أغسطس 2012)

مشروع كامل للمهندس محمد صلاح معيد بكليه الهندسه جامعه الزقازيق
===================================
محتويات الدوره 
1- مشروع 6 ادوار على برنامج الساب وتصميم كل التفاصيل به 
2- مشروع 30 دور وحله بالايتاب والسيف وال csi column
===================================
اولا :
ملفات الكاد وال dxf الخاصه بالمشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?557bl4cm21d5qw9

ثانيا:
ملفات الاكسيل الخاصه بالمشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?9nrcgmry7cs72s2

ثالثا:
ملف عباره عن المعمارى للمشروع + وملفات الاكسيل المستخدمه به + نوته حسابيه للمشروع
http://www.mediafire.com/?1564g6f843t3u3k

====================================
الفيديو الاول .....تصدير ملف ال dxf للساب
http://www.mediafire.com/?k1hh8n2m97av4wq

الفيديو التانى
الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?l1rjnj9698a4q0j
http://www.mediafire.com/?dwgt6a9eu295f92
http://www.mediafire.com/?aar913jmwao3070
http://www.mediafire.com/?93n57hgwy6ip4re
http://www.mediafire.com/?4qez0kmiu17sg4d
http://www.mediafire.com/?5vxnxp7aqxszafx
http://www.mediafire.com/?3rhtdz5ddrbmd9e
الفيديو الثاني
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?ul0vqcc48idtth2
http://www.mediafire.com/?gv0v94i17itci8m
http://www.mediafire.com/?ul8r19fx1ft9xtf
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ml7w5nnt7u2b0p
http://www.mediafire.com/?8j3f47kf2lzik0k
http://www.mediafire.com/?8trd551o81g5nua


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 أغسطس 2012)

2/ ملفات الاكسيل الخاصه بالمشروع 

http://www.mediafire.com/?9nrcgmry7cs72s2


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 أغسطس 2012)

3/ الفيديو الاول .....تصدير ملف ال dxf للساب 

التصدير من الكاد للساب.rar


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ...
لو امكن ان تضع لنا محتويات الدورة حتى نتمكن من المتابعة بصورة افضل
الموضوع للتثبيت ...


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 أغسطس 2012)

*محتويات الدوره 
1- مشروع 6 ادوار على برنامج الساب وتصميم كل التفاصيل به 
2- مشروع 30 دور وحله بالايتاب والسيف وال csi column *​


----------



## البرنس رامى (5 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم بداية موفقة وفي انتظار المزيد*


----------



## Star__eng (5 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ....ولو تسمح تسيف الاتوكاد باصدار 2000 مثلا حتى تتمكن كل الاصدرات من فتحه ...مع الشكر


----------



## محمود مدكور (5 أغسطس 2012)

_*
4/ ملف عباره عن المعمارى للمشروع + وملفات الاكسيل المستخدمه به + نوته حسابيه للمشروع 

learn sap project.rar






*_​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (6 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس محمود وربنا يسعدك يارب يا هندسه وكل سنه ونتا طيب يارب وكل الاعضاء بخير وسعاده يارب تحياتى


----------



## the pump (6 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خيراً والمهندس الفاضل محمد صلاح
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## civil eng 1 (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم الخير 

بس عندي مشكلة صغيرة وهي بملف الاوتوكاد النص يطلع علامات استفهام واحرف غير مفهومة وعلى طول اشوف مثل هذه المشكله بلمفات اخرى ولكن لا اعرف كيف احلها ياريت تساعدوني بطريقة ما للتغلب على هذه المشكلة 

وشكرا مرة ثانية وبانتظار المزيد
وفقكم الله .


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 أغسطس 2012)

civil eng 1 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم الخير
> 
> بس عندي مشكلة صغيرة وهي بملف الاوتوكاد النص يطلع علامات استفهام واحرف غير مفهومة وعلى طول اشوف مثل هذه المشكله بلمفات اخرى ولكن لا اعرف كيف احلها ياريت تساعدوني بطريقة ما للتغلب على هذه المشكلة
> 
> ...



استخدم fonts للكاد يابشمهندس


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد وربنا يقدرك على انهاء ما بدأت به وان شاء الله سنتابع معك هذا العمل النافع المحترم


----------



## saadson (6 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله دورة موفقة 
للامام يا باشمهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmed younes (6 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر ياهندسه ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## marshal111 (6 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد لله بجد ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله هدعيلك النهارده في صيامي ان ربنا يجازيك ويجازي صاحب الشرح ربنا يكرمكم فعلا 
في انتظار ملفات ال30 دور والسيف


----------



## darkoo_marshall (6 أغسطس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية و يوفقك


----------



## civil mo7amed (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil eng 1 (6 أغسطس 2012)

محمود مدكور قال:


> استخدم fonts للكاد يابشمهندس





شكرا جزيلا 
ممكن توضيح الطريقة 
وشكرا


----------



## AHMAD300 (6 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله يك وكثر الله من امثالك الخيرين


----------



## civil mo7amed (6 أغسطس 2012)

civil eng 1 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> ممكن توضيح الطريقة
> وشكرا



بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع 
الفونتات من الملتقي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140304.html#.UB_eViJ3r7Y

والطريقة في المشاركة الثالثة الصفحة الأولي


----------



## محمود مدكور (6 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله جارى الرفع لان الفيديوهات حجمها كبير .....دعواتكم ​


----------



## alhaysm (6 أغسطس 2012)

احنا منتظرين يا بشمهندس بفارغ الصبر......وربنا يعينك ويكرمك


----------



## eng ahmed elsaai (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا واكلتم طيرا وزوجت بكرا وانحبت عشرا ​


----------



## haytham baraka (6 أغسطس 2012)

منتظر الدورة دي من حوالي سنه 
جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس محمود مدكور


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (6 أغسطس 2012)

عاوزين يا بشمهندس بعد كل فيديو يكون فى يوم مناقشة بينا 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhaysm (6 أغسطس 2012)

هو الفيديو هينزل امتا اصلنا احنا تعبنا ومش عارفين المواعيد يا ريت لو يقدر البشمهندس محمود يقولنا ع المواعيد اللى بتنزل فيها الفيديوهات


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

انا بحمل دلوقتى والله ......يعنى قبل السحر هكون خلصت اول فيديو ..النت بطئ جدا


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> عاوزين يا بشمهندس بعد كل فيديو يكون فى يوم مناقشة بينا
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


ان شاء الله يابشمهندس ..باب المناقشه مفتوح ​


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

اسف على التاخير لكن النت عندى بطئ 
تم تقسيم الجزء الاول من الفيديو التانى الى 7 اجزاء 

5- الفيديو التانى 
الجزء الاول 

 http://www.mediafire.com/?l1rjnj9698a4q0j[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
http://www.mediafire.com/?dwgt6a9eu295f92[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

http://www.mediafire.com/?aar913jmwao3070
http://www.mediafire.com/?93n57hgwy6ip4re
http://www.mediafire.com/?4qez0kmiu17sg4d
http://www.mediafire.com/?5vxnxp7aqxszafx
http://www.mediafire.com/?3rhtdz5ddrbmd9e


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله الفيديوهات كبيره جدا 
هشوف حد من اصحابى النت عنده سريع عشان يرفعهم 
الدوره ككل 8.78 جيجا 

فى القريب العاجل باذن الله هتتحل المشكله وسوف يتم الرفع


----------



## the pump (7 أغسطس 2012)

محمود مدكور قال:


> اسف على التاخير لكن النت عندى بطئ
> تم تقسيم الجزء الاول من الفيديو التانى الى 7 اجزاء
> 
> 5- الفيديو التانى
> ...


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (7 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير زنتمني من الله التوفيق للجميع بإذن الله


----------



## alhaysm (7 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط الاول والرابع مش شغالين


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

part1.part2.rar

الرابط 2 المكرر


----------



## alhaysm (7 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط الاول والرابع مش راضين يحملوا عندى للاسف ..............جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## alhaysm (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس الروابط شغاله تمااام


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (7 أغسطس 2012)

*يا بشمهندس الفيديو بصيغة camrec ايه دى يا عم ؟؟؟*


----------



## احمد بدة (7 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر ي بشمهندس وممكن تعدل وتضع كل شئ باول الموضوع افضل من كده 

ولك كل الشكر ومنتظرين باقي الدوره واتمني لو تقدر تخلي اكتر من واحد يرفع الاجزاء


----------



## aelmostafa (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس وليعينك الله على استكمال هذا العمل العظيم لكن لو امكن رفع الفيديو بامتداد avi وليس camrec لانه لا يشتغل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (7 أغسطس 2012)

يابشمهندس ال camrec ده التسجيل الاصل وبيكون حجمه كبير جدا
المفروض انت بتحوله لامتداد AVI او MP4 مثلا وبعدين ترفعه فتلاقي حجمه اصبح قليل وترفعه


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> يابشمهندس ال camrec ده التسجيل الاصل وبيكون حجمه كبير جدا
> المفروض انت بتحوله لامتداد او mp4 مثلا وبعدين ترفعه فتلاقي حجمه اصبح قليل وترفعه




باقى الفيديوهات بصيغه avi ما عدا الفيديو الذى تم رفعه


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس حاول تضغط الفيديو ببرنامج ويقلل المساحه بيه وكمان 

غير الامتداد يعني خلي الفيديو باي صيغه تانيه لان ال avi كويسه بس بتكون مساحتها كبيره احنا بنحاول نقلل المساحه علشان الرفع 

وايضا حاول وانت بتشرح متكررش حاجه بتعملها يعني مره واحده علشان الوقت ايضا وكل واحد يبقي يعيد الفيديو تاني مش مشكله 

واتمني ايضا حكايه المساحه دي لان هتفيدك وهتبقي اسرع في الرفع وربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خيرااا ان شاء الله


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اشغل camec ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 أغسطس 2012)

للاسف بدور علي برنامج يحول الصيغه دي ومش لاقي 

ربنا يسهل لان واضح ان المهندس هيرفع تاني 


بس هجرب اسطب البرنامج بتاع التسجيل واحول منه كده الفيديو


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (7 أغسطس 2012)

*اعتقد ان المهندس يحول الامتدادات ويرفع الاجزاء من الاول مرة اخرى 

**تقبل تحياتى **
*​


----------



## محمود مدكور (7 أغسطس 2012)

EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس حاول تضغط الفيديو ببرنامج ويقلل المساحه بيه وكمان
> 
> غير الامتداد يعني خلي الفيديو باي صيغه تانيه لان ال avi كويسه بس بتكون مساحتها كبيره احنا بنحاول نقلل المساحه علشان الرفع
> 
> ...




انا غيرت الصيغه بس الفيديو جودته مش عاليه ومش واضح اوى .....ارفعه وحضراتك تحولوه تانى لجوده عاليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبيب حسن (7 أغسطس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكور يا بشمهندس ........ استمر

اليكم اخواني طريقة التحويل الي avi 

حمل البرنامج من الموقع اللي بالصورة[/FONT]*





اعمل فك للملف كما بالصور التالية


----------



## حبيب حسن (7 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## civil.eng./eslam (8 أغسطس 2012)

تمام يا بشمهندس 

بس هو البشمهندس محمد مش هيشرح التصميم على الكاد ولا ايه


----------



## alhaysm (8 أغسطس 2012)

هو الفيديو التالت هينزل امتى..... يابشمهندس محمود


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (8 أغسطس 2012)

اما الفيديو التاني ينزل الاول يبقي ينزل الفيديو التالت 

فينك يا هندسه منتظرين رد من حضرتك ؟؟؟


----------



## M.M.S (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس وربنا يتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال في هذا الشهر العظيم


----------



## عمرو محمد العطفى (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعله الله لكم فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عمرو محمد العطفى (8 أغسطس 2012)

باربت باحضرات لو فيه حد يوضح لنا كيفية إدخال البلاطات الهوردى hbs على الساب وكذلك كيف يتم حصر البلوكات وكذالك الحديد بها وأيضاً لو فيه ملفات كاد فيها هوردى مصمم للإيضايح وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng.aim91 (8 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد يتم إضافة الفيديوهات والشروحات الجديدة في المشاركة الأولى في الصفحة الأولى لأن البحث عن المشاركات الجديدة في الصفحات بتبقى عملية متعبة جدا ... وجزاكم الله خيرا إن شاء الله 
​


----------



## محمود مدكور (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اسف عالى التاخير لكن الملتقى من يومين لا يفتح معى وفى مشكله فى وضع الروابط 
​


----------



## محمود مدكور (9 أغسطس 2012)

_* 
*_
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?ul0vqcc48idtth2
*_ 
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?gv0v94i17itci8m*_ 
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?ul8r19fx1ft9xtf*_ 
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?0ml7w5nnt7u2b0p*_ 
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?8j3f47kf2lzik0k*_ 
_*http://www.mediafire.com/?8trd551o81g5nua
الجزء التانى من الفيديو التانى 





*_​


----------



## محمود مدكور (9 أغسطس 2012)

eng.aim91 قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس محمد يتم إضافة الفيديوهات والشروحات الجديدة في المشاركة الأولى في الصفحة الأولى لأن البحث عن المشاركات الجديدة في الصفحات بتبقى عملية متعبة جدا ... وجزاكم الله خيرا إن شاء الله
> ​



ده دور مشرفين الملتقى


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (9 أغسطس 2012)

حضرتك ممكن تعمل تعديل في الموضوع في الاول وتضع الروابط الجديده هناك في اول الموضوع وتكتب التاريخ يعني علشان اما حد يدخل يبقي عارف 

واعتقد ان الفايده هتعم 

وجاري تحميل الجزء التاني 

وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود مدكور (9 أغسطس 2012)

EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 قال:


> حضرتك ممكن تعمل تعديل في الموضوع في الاول وتضع الروابط الجديده هناك في اول الموضوع وتكتب التاريخ يعني علشان اما حد يدخل يبقي عارف
> 
> واعتقد ان الفايده هتعم
> 
> ...



_*فين تعديل دى يابشمهندس *_؟؟؟


----------



## yellow_sea (9 أغسطس 2012)

عند مشاهدة الجزء الأول من الملف الثاني لاحظت أن الصوت يسبق الصورة بمسافة طويلة حتى يبدو للمشاهد أن المتحدث شخص والذي يقوم بالعمل على البرامج شخص آخر لا أدري هل لاحظتم هذه النقطة؟


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (9 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا الامر ده مظبوط ان اللي بيتكلم صوته سابق بكتير اللي بيشتغل علي الجهاز ولا اعلم هذا علشان نوعيه الفيديو

ام فعلا يتم الشرح وواحد بيقوم بالتطبيق 

والظاهر ايضا ان دا كورس للمشروع 

وله جزيل الشكر البشمهندس للافاده به ايا كان 


اانا اسف ي بشمهندس اعتقد ان التعديل بيكون متاح قبل وضع اي مشاركه اخري 


منتظرين التعديلات من المشرفين


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*هو مفيش شرح لوح الاوتوكاد *


----------



## eng.mo'men (9 أغسطس 2012)

انا دفعه 2011 هندسه الزقازيق وفخور بيكم والله بشمهندس محمد صلاح انت والمهندس ايمن عبد السلام والمهندس زغلل لاني دلوقتى ف السعوديه وعرفت قيمتكم والله لما خلصت


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## osama_oo (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم 84 (11 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد على هذا الجهد
أنا عاوز حد يساعدنى فى برنامج ansys أنا محتاجله فى شغل الماجستير بتاعى
أرجو الافاده


*abstract_0008.jpg​*
**
*


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (13 أغسطس 2012)

*باقى الفيديوهات يا هندسة 

وياريت بس نعرف هو البشمهندس مش هيشرح ملفات الاتوكاد وكيفيى عملو statical system

وملفات المحاور والاعمده والسقف ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## marshal111 (13 أغسطس 2012)

فين الفيديوهات يابشمهندس 
لو النت عند حضرتك بطيء ممكن تقابل اي حد وتديله الملفات ويساعدك في الرفع


----------



## محمود مدكور (13 أغسطس 2012)

marshal111 قال:


> فين الفيديوهات يابشمهندس
> لو النت عند حضرتك بطيء ممكن تقابل اي حد وتديله الملفات ويساعدك في الرفع



بالفعل النت بطئ ...ان شاء الله هشوف حل


----------



## النوسانى 11 (13 أغسطس 2012)

عندى مشكله فى فك الفيديو الثانى فى part 2,6 يظهر لى رسالة خطأ عندما يصل الفك لهم


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة تسلم ايدك بجد مجهود فوق الرائع ربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 أغسطس 2012)

ايه الاخبار يا باشمهندس نسيت الفيديوهات ولا ايه :d:d

يا ريت حضرتك توضيح هو البشمهندس صلاح مش هيشرح فيلات الكاد


----------



## alzrook3d (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا مبدع​


----------



## easy المحلاوى (15 أغسطس 2012)

انا ممكن اقابلك ياباش مهندس واساعدك فى رفع الفيديوهات


----------



## ميرو الشقي (15 أغسطس 2012)

باش مهندس محمود مدكور ..هي الفيديوهات شغاله علي برنامج تشغيل ايه ؟؟؟؟....انا بجرب اكتر من برنامج وبيديني ايرور ؟؟؟


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 أغسطس 2012)

نزل برنامج jetaudio


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (15 أغسطس 2012)

الملف بصيغة كمريك ومش بتشتغل عندى ياريت توضحلى ايه البرنامج اللى اشغله بيه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## boushy (15 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> الملف بصيغة كمريك ومش بتشتغل عندى ياريت توضحلى ايه البرنامج اللى اشغله بيه وجزاك الله كل خير



نزل 7z وفك الضغط بيه ويمكن تشغله بالبرنامج المتوفر عندك وذلك بالضغط رايت كليك و افتح باستخدام .... وان شا الله حا يشتغل معاك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (16 أغسطس 2012)

نزلت لابرنامج يابشمهندس ومشتغلش برده وفكيت الضغط ببرنامج 7zوبرده مشتغلش اعمل ايه بس عشان اشغل الفيديو


----------



## massalma (16 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## no work (16 أغسطس 2012)

مش راضي يفك الضغط


----------



## M.M.S (17 أغسطس 2012)

ازاي اشغل صيغة ال camrec


----------



## lina 2010 (17 أغسطس 2012)

ازاي اشغل صيغة ال camrec


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (17 أغسطس 2012)

سطب برنامج Camtasia Studio 7.1 وهيشتغل معااك


----------



## doha_4all (18 أغسطس 2012)

مستنى الجزء بتاع الايتاب فى الدوره دى بس شكلى كدا و الله اعلم هستنى كتير
​


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (19 أغسطس 2012)

منتظرييييييييينك ي هندسه 

وكل عام وانتو بخيرررررررررر


----------



## easy المحلاوى (20 أغسطس 2012)

هو ليه كل لما ييجى حد ينزل حاجه كامله من الاول للاخر ما تكملشى ربنا مش راضى علينا ولا ايه


----------



## amr_atef92 (23 أغسطس 2012)

انا عندى الفيديوهات صوت بس مفيش صورة !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahmed younes (24 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم الفيديوهات عندي مش شغاله غير الفيديو الاول بس ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (24 أغسطس 2012)

الفيديوهات جميعا شغاله صوت وصوره 

بس فينك يا بشمهندس عاوزين باقي الدوره هو ليه كل حاجه مش بتكمل كده يارب كملها علي خير


----------



## civ (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا أخى.....

احد الملفات الثلاث الفيديو بصيغة camrec.كيف استطيع فتح الملف هذا؟؟؟

هل هناك تكملة للدورة؟؟؟


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (25 أغسطس 2012)

هناك تكمله اكيد لما المهندس يدخل 

وبالنسبه للصيغه نزل برنامج فك ضغط امسه 7 zip وفك ضغط الملف ده هتلاقي فيه الفيديو وتقدر تشوفه


----------



## hawkar1 (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله


----------



## abdallah992211 (26 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك .............ويسلمك


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور عمل رائع


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 أغسطس 2012)

كيف يتم تحويل الملف من امتداد camrec ألى امتداد mp4


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (28 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك وعلمك ما ينفع*


----------



## السلاطون (28 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337461-11.html#ixzz24qwm98Ln

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك وعلمك ما ينفع*​*
*


----------



## eng_m.magdi (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراررر​


----------



## mahmod mohsen (1 سبتمبر 2012)

_*شكرا جزيلا ً 
*_بالفعل مجهود جيد جدا ونرجوا التواصل بهذه الموضوعات باستمرار لتعم الفائده و خصوصا على صغار المهندسين


----------



## sasa_8921 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك بس هيا الفيديوهات لمشروع والملفات الى جوه لمشروع تانى والمشروع المحلول مانوال دا مشروع تانى بردو ارجو توضيح كل مشروع محتوياته على حدا


----------



## osama_oo (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم .. هو فى تكمله للدورة ولا ايه ... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Basem Rajjoub (3 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا..ببساطة ...راااااائع


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

باقى الدورة فين ؟


----------



## hooda1001 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد معتز (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يستر والشرح يكمل قادر يا كريم


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الى البشمهندس محمود الدورة هتكمل ولا ايه النظام 
والى ايضا ادمن المنتدى


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وبارك الله بالمهندس المبدع محمد صلاح وننتظر المزيد لخدمة المهندس العربي


----------



## atshraiq (7 سبتمبر 2012)

آلفديو آلآول بآمتدآد camrec ومش لآقى ليه مشغل .. يآريت حل يآ بشمهندس


----------



## civil engineer00 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

atshraiq قال:


> آلفديو آلآول بآمتدآد camrec ومش لآقى ليه مشغل .. يآريت حل يآ بشمهندس


بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع 
حمل برنامج camtasia


----------



## محمد عادل مرسى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## zics (15 سبتمبر 2012)

civil engineer00 قال:


> بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع
> حمل برنامج camtasia


It is a compresed file
So use 7-zip to extract the file ​


----------



## eng_shamly (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس وحزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ammar10 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng md (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس بس ارجو انك تقولي نسخة برنامج السيف الي البشمهندس محمد صلاح بيشرحه اصلي عندي الدورة دي بس سيف 8 القديم ياريت تقولي بدال ما انزلها علي الفاضي*


----------



## ahmedshafeq (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيريا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## محمد معتز (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونحن فى انتظار باقى الدورة بفارغ الصبر


----------



## eng_sherif3 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## sylar6000 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم الخير


----------



## جاسر مقدام (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ...


----------



## heno2000 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## saidgc (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lina 2010 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااا و لكن اين باقى الدوره


----------



## nehsoz (8 أكتوبر 2012)

زاد الله من عملكم وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم لتدلون من لادليل لهم على العمل والخير والفهم جوزيتم خيرا وننتظر المزيد ولكم ايضا المزيد من الدعاء 
اخوكم احمد


----------



## nehsoz (8 أكتوبر 2012)

فية مشكلة بسيطة عند تحميل الجزء الاول من الفيديو بامتداد camrec لم اجد برنامج يفتح الفيديوفهل من حل شكرا لكم


----------



## AbU AlSaYeD (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

فين ملفات الايتاب والسيف فى الدورة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng amona (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر على الجهود الطيبة والرائعة


----------



## أبو الجنادين (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين على كل الجهد المبذول نرجو إعادة رفع ملفات الجزء الأول وخاصة الثلاثة الأجزاء الأولى


----------



## رائد راجى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ياريت اعادة رفع  الفيديو التانى الجزء الاول و الثانى ضرورى جدا


----------



## saidgc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هدْه الروابط لا تعمل
الفيديو التانى
الجزء الأول
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com


----------



## saidgc (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الرجاء إعادة تحميلها


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة تجديد الروابط ووصعها على rapidshare
شكرا لكم


----------



## zine eddine (17 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 
اشكرك يا بش مهندس على مجهودك 
اظن ان كا الروابط الخاصة با الدروس للفيديوهات بازت او فسدت 
................اتمنى اعادة رفعها على روابط اخرى 
وسلام عليكم ..


----------



## mlo5ia (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
ياريت تقولنا بقي الدورة حتترفع ولا ايه عشان لو حتترفع نستني وانا محتاج الدورة دي جداااا 
ربنا يكرمك قولنا حترفعها امتي وياريت يكون بسرررررعة


----------



## فساطو (20 أكتوبر 2012)

رجاءا تم ازالة ملفات التحميل من الروابط وين القاها


----------



## fredoo800 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخى من فضلك الجزء الاول روابطة معطوبة 
وكذلك الجزء الثانى عدا الملف الرابع من الجزء الثانى 
فان انمكن رفعهما مرة اخرى مشكور


----------



## المحبة لطاعة الله (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اللينكات الخاصة بالفيديو الثاني لا تفتح اريد المساعدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr2424 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو سرعه تكمله الشرح الرائع وشكرا للمجهود


----------



## grindar man (21 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية بشمهندس
بس الروابط مش شغالة او تم حدفها
الرجاء الرد على مشاركتي


----------



## anass81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر والدعاء لمن قام بالشرح ولمن قام بايصاله إلينا


----------



## osama_oo (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## engineer 2020 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت اللى عنده الفيديوهات يرفعها


----------



## egsaadelshemy (8 يناير 2013)

*الروابط لا تعمل*


----------



## easy المحلاوى (28 مارس 2013)

اين الروابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engineer_ma7moud (28 مارس 2013)

الروابط اتمسحت


----------



## moonabc (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشمهندي والله جربت انزل المحاضرات لكن الروابط لا تعمل لو أن احد الأخوه يحاول يرفعها وجزاه الله خيرا 
شكرا لكم جميا وللمهندس الفاضل محمد صلاح


----------



## elgenius (31 مارس 2013)

*ياريت حد يرفع لينا الدورة ويبقى جزاه الله خيرررررررررررراا*


----------



## الشاب المسلم (1 أبريل 2013)

لو سمحتم ياجماعه الروابط مش شغاله على الميديا فاير ياريت حد يقولى اعمل ايه علشان انا محتاج الكورس ده ضرورى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamad Osama (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير .. نرجو تجديد الروابط


----------



## Els3id Fathy (16 أغسطس 2013)

links not working


----------



## engineer (23 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

